# Amplifier Chassis Refinishing



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

I currently have an opportunity to pickup a used *Audison VRx 2.400* (900x1 @ 4ohms) amplifier locally that I would simply LOVE to use to power my Hertz ML3000 sub, rather than the Audison SRx2S (600x1 @4ohms) that I currently have set asside to do that job.

*The problem:*
It looks like ASS and I want to display all my gear somewhat in a complete custom trunk. There are scratches and marks that I am hoping I can repair and re-paint the amp once done.

*Is there a THERMALLY-Transparent paint that I should be looking to use, that will not negatively affect the outter heatsink/fin/cooling ability of the chassis, that I can use to refinish the amp with once I do some sanding ?*


Pics of the 'Repair needed' area.....


----------



## Swindez85 (Jun 18, 2010)

I believe most kinds of paint transfer heat pretty well but I do know that the darker colors like black or blue will dissipate the most so I say if you can find a matching paint color since it is a dark blue then you should be good.

EDIT - I forgot to mention, I would use the thinnest coats possible so you don't have alot of build up in paint. Im sure there is a point where you could actually "insulate" the amp with paint that is too thick.


----------



## MaXius (Dec 18, 2009)

Manifold paint maybe?


----------



## skinnman33 (Jan 29, 2009)

I have done this many times when I restore amps. I like to use good automotive paint. Also it helps to have some knowledge of painting. Also for the lettering you would need a screen print machine, even a little cheap one works fine for replacing the letters.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure its just powdercoat, not sure if there's any special thermally transparent paint thats used in amps. 

I would use Jasco paint remover and strip as much paint as possible, scrape off with a wire brush and have it repowdercoated.


----------

